# Want to buy a Nitro RC car, advice appreciated please :), (read inside)



## Guest (Jul 7, 2002)

Ahh i have enjoyed playing with my tamiya Mercedes CLK-GTR car for the past year, the only downfall being the bastard batteries! I mean 10-15 mins max from a charge, driving me insane.

Ok where to start :

I have no clue about nitro cars, (well i know how they work etc) but i don't know the market very well.

Money is not much of an object, I intend to spend around the £300 on a setup. From what i have seen this should be sufficient.

What would you people reocmmend i start with? 

Also : how long does the battery power last on handsets / battery for servo's. If it lasted an hour - i would be happy .

I have been saving up for a new nitro car and can't wait to get one, but i can see myself falling into a trap and just ending up buying whatever i see .

Advice appreciated .


----------



## JB_The_Evader (Mar 31, 2002)

On road or off road? Kit or rtr? If you want a rtr off roader, go for either a duratrax or traxxas. For something more raceable, try a losi xxx-nt sport or team associated rc10gt rtr. If you specify what kind of car you want, we will be better able to help you.
JB
By the way, about how many American dollars would 300 pounds be?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

Well more off-road than on road. It's about $450 usa.

I can manage with a kit (i built my tamiya from bits, and found the experience quite enjoyable.


----------



## JB_The_Evader (Mar 31, 2002)

Maybe try an hpi nitro rs4 mt or a a nitro rush (also hpi). A good rtr would be the t-maxx (or a nitro stampede). Try www.nitroreview.com
(or it might be www.nitroreviews.com )
JB


----------



## Skandranon (May 28, 2004)

I have a hpi mt and and am saving up to get a monster truck. The mt is a nice truck, but it just doesnt have the ground clearance I want for bashing.


----------



## Midnight Racer (Aug 10, 2005)

i got an rc10gt rtr and i paid about 270 for it


----------



## jbrow1 (Aug 18, 2005)

I'd say the gt would be a good choice. But the hpi mt2 would be a bit nicer because of the 4 wheel drive. I imagine you could mount masher 2000's on a set of wheels if you feel the need for more ground clearance. 

I don't know the price of the revo, but if you could find one in your budget that is a very nice monster truck and would do everything you're probably looking for as well. 

All really depends on what you want to do with the thing. If you ever think about racing the mt2 probably wouldn't ever find a class to race in as stadium truck 2wd is hard pressed for numbers as it is much less trying to find a 4x4 class.

The monster truck class is a popular class and the revo a popular truck. Shouldn't have a problem finding a class if you decide to race. And it'll take any terrain you throw at it for bashing.


----------



## sean cant drive (Feb 22, 2004)

what about a t-maxx? They cost about 400$ rtr, parts are readily available, they will find a race class easily, and they are fun as hell to drive.


----------



## JB_The_Evader (Mar 31, 2002)

lol... three year old thread


----------

